
Valve Announce Valve Index VR Kit - truxs
https://www.valvesoftware.com/en/index
======
vokep
Is it just me or does

[https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/valvesoftware/images/index/H...](https://steamcdn-a.akamaihd.net/valvesoftware/images/index/HP_kit.jpg)

appear to have a slightly transparent front with a leap-motion behind the
plastic? Its very obvious there is some sort of rectangle there, and it seems
like visibility of such a rectangle would be deliberate. I wonder what it
really is?

~~~
bionico
Looks like it is. Probably an image from one of the dev kits with a Leap
Motion in the "frunk":

 __Front expansion slot __

Lovingly referred to as the Frunk, the front compartment includes a USB 3
Type-A port - specifically made for tinkerers and makers. Specs and details
will be provided soon.

------
westmeal
Is SteamVR on linux anywhere near as good as it is on windows yet?

------
Stevvo
Would expect at least one game to accompany this, although it is probably
naive to expect games from Valve anymore.

~~~
meko
three new valve IPs slated for release later this year

~~~
martin1b
Are we talking something like the lab? Or actual full games?

There are sandboxes (like the lab) and then actual games (Portal, HL, L4D...)

------
Charnime
I would expect a VR adaptation of Half-Life and Team Fortress, but no new
games are to be expected.

------
genpfault
Hrm, nothing about glasses on the headset page[1] :/

[1]:
[https://www.valvesoftware.com/en/index/headset](https://www.valvesoftware.com/en/index/headset)

~~~
wlesieutre
ArsTechnica brings them up in their review:
[https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/valve-index-reveal-
th...](https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/04/valve-index-reveal-the-best-of-
vrs-first-generation-but-is-it-worth-999/)

 _> The result is a wider peripheral distribution by default, but the system
also allows Valve to implement a new type of slider. Valve insists that no
matter what face shape or pair of glasses you bring into the Index, you can
turn an "eye relief" knob to bring the Index's lenses as close to your face as
comfortably possible, and the device does so in a way that guarantees a
greater effective FOV. After describing most FOV sales pitches as "dishonest"
due to many users' faces or glasses obstructing that full FOV potential, Valve
insists that its eye relief knob will guarantee a "20 degree" increase in FOV
for all users compared to traditional "110-degree" systems. (This works in
tandem with a standard interpupillary distance slider, or IPD, found in most
VR headsets.)_

It's a "Valve insists" rather than a confirmation based on their experience,
but they make sound like it's more glasses-friendly than previous headsets.
Odd that Valve's own site doesn't mention it.

~~~
taneq
Hmm. Reading that review, this part was jarring:

> _But these stats were followed by a ridiculous claim on Valve 's part: that
> Index's LCD panels had enough innovations and pixel density to "essentially
> eliminate the screen-door effect." Meaning, an Index user shouldn't perceive
> breaks between pixels or "stair-step" effects, which older VR headsets are
> notorious for._

Screen door effect refers to the impression of a visible lattice or grid
overlaying the image, caused by visible gaps between pixels (so it literally
looks like you're viewing the scene through flyscreen). It doesn't refer to
individually distinguishable pixels, and a claim that they've eliminated
screen-door effect is in no way a claim that the headset has a "retina
display".

------
Wowfunhappy
I am really, really disappointed by the lack of wireless. Getting a TPCast was
a massive improvement for my Vive, I really don't want to go back to wires.

~~~
jplayer01
I assume it's a question of cost. And that a wireless "add-on" will be
available. Not everybody is willing to pay 300-400€ more just to lose the
cable.

Hell, the Index sounds great because it's what the Vive should've been at the
same price at launch. Vive build quality, optics, comfort, etc. are simply
terrible for such an expensive device.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
A separate add on would be fine, but they didn't announce one.

~~~
jplayer01
I'm sure it's in the works. If not by Valve, then some other company.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
"Some companies are probably working on it" doesn't help much when I'm
deciding whether to invest $1,000 in a product ecosystem. For it to impact my
purchasing decision, I need some details and a release date at minimum.

At the moment, I basically have to assume it's not coming, because anything
else would be foolish when there's this much money at stake.

~~~
jplayer01
Nobody is forcing you to buy it _right now_. Just wait and see how things
develop. Is that such a problem?

~~~
Wowfunhappy
It's not, it's just disappointing. I really need an upgrade. My Vive is semi-
broken so I need a replacement.

------
sdwisely
whats the USD price showing in the store?

can't see it from here: "Not Available In Your Country"

~~~
drivers99
$999 for the headset, pair of controllers, and two base stations.

$749 for the headset and pair of controllers.

$499 for the headset

$279 for a set of controllers

$149 for one base station

~~~
martin1b
That's a hefty price tag...

------
taneq
Not Available In Your Country.

Hurrah.

